# Drak USB Interface?



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

I was just seeing if anyone had a Drak ISB Interface for a Mares Nemo wide that i could use just to upgrade my computer. 



If someone does and will let me use it I'll throw them some money. Figured i'd ask here before i buy one.


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Duuuude, you still dive?! I thought you quit or somethin'! oke


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

Man look who's talking. When are you not gonna be consumed by the depot and ole girl?



I get no phone calls or nothing from you anymore. I'm not feeling the love.


----------

